# where are the (trying to be) sugar free mamas?



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

I know there was a Sugar Free thread going for awhile and ... I need it!! Maybe we can start a new one? i have falled off the band wagon in a big way and need to get back on. anyone in?


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

count me in. last year from about january to august, just short of my wedding, i was only eating sugary baked goods about twice a week. my wedding i was off the band wagon and then good and bad until christmas which was terrible. i decided to quit cold turkey with the exception of birthdays (6 in our house) and occasion like christmas etc. i know i need to go at least a month with none before i can think about eating any again or i won't have the willpower. i'm going through withdrawal, how embarrassing!! i had coffee with splenda tonight but i know splenda isn't good so i'm going to look at stevia and see how much it costs just to help me get through this phase. is stevia safe?

mandi


----------



## miss_sonja (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm on the path, but it's very hard! Sugar just tastes so good. I think I need to 'cold turkey' it and get the taste out of my system...I'm taking baby steps--not buying refined regular sugar is the first. Only evaporated cane juice, which costs a fortune.


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

Yup, cold turkey is how i have done it (for about a week :LOL ) before. and, i included all sweeteners- honey, maply syrup, stevia, etc... I would eat raisins when i was jonesing, and that actually helped a lot. Also, Good Earth original tea is sweet for an after dinner hot drink. I know i feel sooo much better w/o sugar. My goal is to not have sugar on a daily basis, but only for special occasions like birthdays and holidays. problem is, at those times i OD







H







Hopefully after being off for a while it will be easier ot regulate. So, lets keep this support thread going!!


----------



## bionicsquirrel (Jan 2, 2003)

I am right there with you all. I was doing so well, totally off of sugar and anything with yeast, and then I went to visit my parents and just couldn't hold off any longer. Now I want/need to get back on the wagon and really need the support.


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm day 2 refined-sugar free. I did put about a tbsp on three chopped apples that I baked but that's it. So far so good. I find that 2-3 fruit servings a day help with the cravings.


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

I so need this thread. I got way out of hand from Thanksgiving to New years. we ate a lot of fast food and sugar. We are all crabby from all the crap, especially my ds.


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

We've been sugar free for 20 months. For the first 9 months we were even off of fruit and grains. Right now we are on a diet of fish and vegetables to get my husband's ph back in balance. (He's got asthma and that's what the doc recommended. Who knew.) On Day 1 of the fish diet I cheated with kefir and liver. Woohoo. What a cheater I am! LOL


----------



## MangoMamma (May 14, 2002)

I'm trying to be sugar free too because I think that is my weakness. I'm also trying to lose weight. I like trying the sugar free route because its something that will help me lose and help my body be healthier. Plus, with other "diets" I worry about my dd and cutting things out of her diet. I'm not really worried about cutting sugar out of her diet. Still, I do feel a surge of guilt. My sil came over for a couple of days with her family and baked a chocolate cake and choc chip cookies and my 3yr old dd was in heaven.


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

Gale Force- what tips can you give us all? 20 months is amazing!! did you indulge on birthdays and holidays, or not at all? And, are you off maply syrup and honey etc... or just refined sugar?

we're visiting in-laws in California until next Monday and I think I can't really think about starting until then. Its hard when i'm not in my own house with my own food. I know, its an excuse, but I always need a clean start.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Thank goodness for this thread! I have been trying to slowly cut out refined sugar for about a month. I was doing well until Christmas. I am determined now. My birthday is on Friday, and I don't want a cake. DOes anyone have any good bday cake substitute suggestions?


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

Quote:

Gale Force- what tips can you give us all? 20 months is amazing!! did you indulge on birthdays and holidays, or not at all? And, are you off maply syrup and honey etc... or just refined sugar?
For the first 9 months I ate almost nothing that broke down as sugar, so not even high carb vegetables. My only carbs were in lower-carb vegetables. I ate fermented dairy but cultured it for so long that it probably had almost no lactose left. Now and then in that 9 months I ate out, but was very careful. I even took along my own salad dressing on occasion. I did all of this because I had raging candida and the only other option my chiro gave me was to wean my son and do a serious detox with supplements apparently not safe while bfing. In retrospect, I'm not sure she was fully informed, but I am glad I did the diet.

From about 9-12 months I ate out more often -- even white rice on occasion with the food I ordered. Then about 12 months after we were in the middle of a major move and we ate out at least every day. Even then, I tried to eat things like fajitas, but I was still getting a lot of grains. It was also orange season and I drove by the house of this great older gentleman who sells oranges right out of his orchard. They are incredible and super sweet. I must have gained 10 pounds from oranges alone. Then came the nectarines in the summer. Anyway, the super-strict no sugar diet fell apart, but I have managed to eat almost no refined grains this whole time. So my current diet of fish and vegetables was not the shock I expected it to be.

It's a much harder diet, not just because you don't get to eat all of that comfort food, but food preparation time is much longer.

seems i've got to go, but good luck ladies.


----------



## kimmysue2 (Feb 26, 2003)

Count me in. I am staying away from anything sweet-refined sugars. I was getting ichy from to much sugar, I was tired, and craving more and more sugar. I have been sugar "free" for 5 days and the craving just once in awhile hits me. I am less tired and not ichy so I know I am on the right track. I am also adding more veggies and eating better, less on my plate but added a fourth snack so I do not get that hugh hungry and over eat.


----------



## proverbs31mommy (Nov 10, 2004)

We have been trying to be sugar free for a long time. There are good seasons and bad, but overall we are doing pretty well. I use honey for baking but no refined sugar (Sue Gregg cookbooks). I have found that my tastes changed to prefer healthier foods, so that when I did indulge in a piece of cake, for example, it didn't taste very good, and I didn't finish it. The only stronghold is chocolate, which we try to keep very controlled and only on special occasions. My daughters have been raised primarily without sugar, and my eldest in particular (2 1/2 yrs) won't eat cookies, etc. at all. The tough part is when other people offer it. The people at church have finally gotten the idea and always ask me before they give the girls a snack. I have learned to be brave and just say no to the bad snacks. My girls are energetic and busy. I can't imagine what they would be on a poor diet.

On birthdays, we have homemade chocolate chip cookies made with whole wheat flour and honey. I sometimes add flaxseed or other good things. Try them straight out of the freezer, they're excellent!


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

I realized after I left last night that I forgot to say how we deal with special occasions. When it's at someone else's house, I tend to skip it. However, in the late summer of 2003, we had a family reunion and I insisted that I was eating a piece of cake. It was a Costco cake. I started eating it and I could feel the headache coming on immediately. I was so insistent that I was going to eat it, that I just ate it faster and faster -- like "by golly, I'm going to finish this thing before it kills me." I don't do that anymore.







At home we have made an apple crisp or two but have used rapadura - dehydrated cane juice -- instead of sugar. Part of my problem with sugar is the refining, so our exceptions are urefined sweeteners. But when we are being very strict we have donw a faux cheesecake:

Homemade yogurt -- separate the curds from whey by straining yogurt through cheesecloth. We start with about 1/2gallon yogurt to have enough solid stuff for the cheesecake. Sweeten the yogurt with stevia and orange rind. Make a roasted nut crust. I can't remember how we have done this and didn't really have a recipe anyway. Let crust cool, put yogurtr in, put in fridge until it sets up. It's very tasty.


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

Here's some other sugar threads:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...earchid=125560

Check out the one I started. I retell our experience with sugar over Thanksgiving.


----------



## kimmysue2 (Feb 26, 2003)

I have to say with the no sugar in our house it does make a different when you eat it. My son is really good about eating sugar in the sense that he will eat a few bites and is done with it. If its a sugar (e.i. candy, cookies, desserts) he doesn't like he tells me Yuck mommy and throws it away :LOL


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

I need this thread. I know I eat WAY too much sugar. It's totally an addiction. I know I wouldn't eat it if it's not in the house (obvious, I guess). Not that I can entirely blame him, but DH is the one who buys candy and ice cream and so when it is here, I crave it, and I eat it. It is one way he shows me that he loves me and is thinking of me, which is sweet (pardon the pun). I guess we'll have to find another way for him to show me that he loves me!


----------



## kimmysue2 (Feb 26, 2003)

Tell me about Dear husband buying the candy. I told my husband to make sure he takes ALL the candy to work as I do not want it in the house. Well he sure did took poor son's grandma butter too :LOL


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

We were doing really good until we had a long run of "special occasions"! :LOL I made this sugar-free carrot cake last night, sweetened entirely with raisins, dates and oj concentrate. I know, still "sugar"! At least I used whole wheat flour!







If you're interested, I made them into cupcakes...er...muffins! http://www.veganchef.com/sfcarrot.htm


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Folks,
Let's keep this thread alive. What are your goals? How's it going?

My goal is to stop eating candy and ice cream. I want to get to a point where I only eat sugary treats 1-2x/week.

Yesterday my only candy was a few M&M's in trail mix. Today I was doing good till I ate a couple snack-size candy bars.







: Believe me, though, this is a huge improvement from my past habits.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm doing pretty well. I am eating dried fruit. I had real maple syrup on my pancakes today, which is okay for me because my problem is with refined sugar. My major weakness is pop, but my husband is also addicted, so we had a problem. We decided to buy the store brand pop because I hate it and won't drink it, but he will. So far, so good.


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

I need to join this thread! I plan to start going sugar-free on Monday and will need all the support I can get, as I am a total sugar addict.


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

I looked up sugar free cookbooks on Amazon the other night, and there were several that were listed. One that i have actually made something from at a friend's house is recipes from Mani's Bakery in LA. They all use fruit juice concentrate as the sweetener. I thought the cookies I made were pretty good. A different taste for sure, but definitelly edible and good (the choc. chips were grain sweetened). Many of these cookbooks are priced as low as 2.00 from resellers, so its a good deal. I got a gift certificate to amazon for christmas, so I think i'm going to use it to buy a couple. my love of baking has been one of my downfalls in ever really being able to go sugar free, so i'm excited to try them.

well, i'm with you melanie on thursday. i'm thinking about cutting out fruit and flour for the first week as well, just to really kick it hard in the beginning. tho, that might be harder than i think!


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

This is day 5 for me and I am going strong. In the past I also cut out grains and fruits during my sugar detox and I've caved by now. Currently I am doing no simple sugars aside from fruit and doing very well. All of my holiday bloat is gone and my health problems are back on track to healing.


----------



## MangoMamma (May 14, 2002)

Today I had no refined sugar. But I'm supposed to go to a party tonight. Help me be strong. I really wanted to have my dd's unwanted toast with strawberry jam but I kept myself from doing it.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MangoMamma*
Today I had no refined sugar. But I'm supposed to go to a party tonight. Help me be strong. I really wanted to have my dd's unwanted toast with strawberry jam but I kept myself from doing it.

I wish I had tips for you. Do you think there will be veggies or other things to munch on? Have you thought about getting a real fruit spread with no sugar instead of jam?


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

i went 6 days with no sugar and made cookies today. i've revised my goal for now to allow myself 1 treat day a week, but that will include only homebaked goods made with rapadura.then once i can do that no problem i will extend it to once every 2 weeks. i have to be realistic. funny thing was once i decided that my sugar cravings went away!
mandi


----------



## MangoMamma (May 14, 2002)

I caved in and ate 6, count'em 6, chocolate truffles at the party last night.


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa*
Have you thought about getting a real fruit spread with no sugar instead of jam?

Here's another yummy jam alternative: puree prunes in the blender with some cinnamon. It's tasty.









But don't make the same mistake as me. Buy pitted prunes!


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MangoMamma*
I caved in and ate 6, count'em 6, chocolate truffles at the party last night.









You're only human. Don't let it wreck your attitute. Start fresh today! You can do it!


----------



## MangoMamma (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Rosie29. Last night at midnight, I ate 5 chocolate chip cookies. As you said, tomorrow is another day. I'm looking at my food journal that I'm keeping for my weight loss journey and realizing I do all my bingeing(spelling?) in the evening. I'm going to try and have a cut off at 8pm for eating, because that is when the sugar calling is stronger. I think I could lose weight if I stopped with all this sugar and I think I just have to stop having sugar if I'm going to stop going gaga over it.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

Yay, other sugar-free mamas!

We decided to go refined sugar free sometime around the summer, and have been successful. I indulged once at a friend's wedding, I was a bridesmaid and ate a piece of her wedding cake. I felt really ill for two whole days.







:

I use stevia, dates, pureed fruit. Very occassionally natural honey.
I love to bake, and don't have as much of a problem using unrefined sugars, in moderation. But they are impossible to find where I live! (I really do mean IMPOSSIBLE). As a result, I never bake anymore.








We use organic whole wheat as much as possible when doing grains. Gave up white rice, white bread, etc. I feel way better.

It's the refining process I have a problem with, so 'refined sugar' was our original goal, and I think we've accomplished that.
We were never big soda addicts, but the thing that really deterred us was the little factoid that women who drink 1 can per day up their chances of diabetes by something like 80%








Diabetes is strong in my family, but no one got it until they were overweight and middle-aged... so I hope to have a chance of avoiding it if I eat healthy now, rather then try and change when I'm 40.


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

today was more or less my "official" day of starting. We got home from our vacation late last night. The night before we left, mil and i were packing snacks and she put out a bag of Sees chocolate molasses chips and 2 peanut brittle bars. i didn't say anything when she was there, but put them back later on. dh didnt' want them either. the only sugar i had all day while traveling was a pumpkin spice latte from Starbucks. But, i needed the pick me up. Today, pretty darn good. I ate a couple of natural graham crackers that i do think have some sugar in them, but graham crackers are not my problem. its chocolate, cookies, muffins, etc.. the thing that kills me is that if you take out my treats, we eat sooooo well. never white flour. never white rice; everything else is about 95% organic and lots of fruit and veggies. I jsut can't moderate the sugar! but, i know too much about sugar and what it does to the body. ignorances is bliss!! if anyone needs some good reading material- Sugar Blues is a very interesting account of the history of sugar and its effect on humans and civilization since its introdcution. fascinating.

here are some things i eat/have when I'm craving:
- raisins (sooo sweet, usuaslly a handful or 2 will do it)
- Good Earth tea (not sure if its the licorice or what, but its really sweet and tasty)
- All Natural fruit leather (from the health food store, no sugar)
- toast w/ sugar free jam (no sweeteners at all, all fruit)
- apple slices with almond butter

another thing i'm trying to do is really change my mindset- rather than thinking, oh, i'm quitting sugar for a month to see how I do, i'm thinking in terms of major lifestyle change. I think thsi will help me not feel guilty over a graham cracker or something.


----------



## sugarmoon (Feb 18, 2003)

I am so glad to have found this thread. sugar is my major downfall... I love to bake... I went sugar free this summer, and did really well for 6 wks -- I gave myself permission to fall off the wagon for my ds's b-day, and for our 1 wk vacation (1st vacation in several years!), and never really got back on -- just got worse and worse and have totally bottomed out over the holidays -- it got so bad, I would mix up bit of cookie dough or brownie batter in a cereal bowl and eat it during my boys' naps! yikes







:

anyway. I took all the sugary baking stuff, put it in a large paper bag, and wrapped packing tape all around it. The only things left are cinnamon sugar for toast (for the kids), honey, and blackstrap molasses. Although, I was sucking off the bottle of blackstrap at one point yesterday







:

(writing this post is what I imagine it would be like at an AA meeting!)

anyway, I am really motivated by two things
1. I really need to lose weight!
2. I have turned my 2 yo into a total sugar addict as well, and I *hate* that.

Right now I'm focusing on:

no baked goods (or un-baked goods, as the case may be!)
no honey, cinn. sugar or sugary jam on toast (all fruit spread is ok)
no drinking juice (I don't drink soda anyway)
no candy, obviously

for now, at least, i'm still using honey and molasses for baking bread -- i'm just not gonna make any treat type stuff, for now at least.

I'm not sure if I need to give it up entirely, or if I can do spec. occasions -- I'd like to be able to do b-days etc. I think for me, it is key to not have it around the house -- I'm a total stress and boredom eater, both of which seem to run high around here lately.

anyway. glad I found you guys.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I've been pretty much sugar-free for well over a year. I've never done really well on sugar, and lately I've noticed that my blood sugar does crazy things when I eat too many refined carbs by themselves. I don't do well on high quantities of fruit or other natural sweeteners either. I eat a lot of whole grains, beans, and veggies, and I sweeten stuff with stevia a lot.

I still do eat small amounts of refined sugar but in moderation and only with protein and/or fat. Sweetened whipped cream I have no problem with







but I can't drink a whole cup of juice without feeling sick. {Anyway, the whipped cream I make is 1 tsp sugar to 2 oz of cream, so it's way more fat than carb.}


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

Gus'smama -
I also LOVE to bake. And I'm learning to bake without sugar! Sometimes I use honey, but I like using stevia, fruit purees (organic, and I do them myself), or dates. It takes a little practice, but it's really fun once you get to know the process!


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

Wow this forum moves fast. I read my way through another sugar-free thread last week and decided I'd really better give it up cold turkey, and now this thread's here and already way down the list...

So I've managed a whole week "sugar-free" except for a couple of things with hidden sugar - jar of pasta sauce, bought bread, etc.

If you cut it out completely do the cravings eventually go away? I keep filling in the cravings with toast and honey which I?m sure isn't that much better but I guess it's better than giving in.

I'm going to start getting rid of it in my kids diet from tomorrow. I don't know what on earth they're going to eat if I take out breakfast cereal though. I know sugar's not the only reason to give that up but they don't eat eggs, only one eats pancakes, they won't eat oatmeal.... we'll see.

I said I'd do a week and if that went ok I'd do a month, so I guess this is me moving on to the rest of my month.

Hang in there everyone else!


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

I wanted chocolate so bad today!! But... i resisted. I had a bite or two of homemade blueberry muffin at my knitting/playgroup and a teaspoon of honey in my tea. I feel ok about that. I also saw my chiropractor who does applied kinesiology/nutritional stuff and he reiterated that I need to get the sugar out of my diet if i expect to see some results on some other health issues. so, that's a good motivator.

arcenciel- will your kids eat smoothies? plain, unsweetened yogurt is super sweet as a smoothie with a whole banana blended in, and then some other frozen fruit of your choice. We use kefir, and my dd asks for "kefir shakes" all day. good luck! oh, and Barbara's Puffins cereal doesn't have refined sugar either.


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

I'm so happy to find this thread! I really hope we can all keep it alive and come here for support and information.

We are absolutely refined sugar free while we are at home. When we are at other people's houses, its a struggle to keep it away from ds.

I've baked with apple juice concentrate, pinapple juice, stevia.... I'll use maple syrup and honey with we really want a special treat. Although, I'm really wanting to focus on other foods that don't have sugar at all.

But help me with this.... my ds LOVES fruit. Its getting to the point where he won't really eat anything else that I cook (if its healthy, that is. Pizza, he'll gobble it up). I worry about him having too much fruit. Its affecting his bm, iykwim. Any suggestions on how to "wean" him toward a more balanced diet?


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

i'm just wondering how you make it affordable to bake with raw honey, pure maple syrup and stevia. i love to bake but the cost of at least the stevia and maple syrup is a deterrent for me. i don't even know if i can find raw honey around here.

last week, wasn't great, wasn't terrible either but i'm back on track today.
mandi


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

Eek. I've fallen off the wagon and my body is mad as all get out. I've had the worst headaches followed by my period cramps getting worse. Sigh. No more sugar for me!


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

SG, there is always another day. That's what i tell myself. I've been barely holding it together myself, and some honey or maple syrup has been in my diet everyday. But, its a lot better than where I used to be at, and I manage to hold off on eating chocolate, so that's something I can write home about








hang in there!!


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

Mommy&Will - I've found that you can wean them off anything once you are determined enough. It's just a question of finding a time when you are ready (i.e. feeling strong enough) and then going for it. You could try restricting it first to one certain time a day. Reduce the amount you buy and then when there isn't any he can't eat it. Give him some choice but stick to what you decided was reasonable.

Or else just go cold turkey and don't buy any for a while!

I've been doing much better at avoiding sweet things with refined sugar in them than I thought I would. I'm still having quite a lot of honey as a replacement, which I'm hoping to reduce in the long-run, but it's helping to keep me off the bad stuff so I don't mind. I only "slipped up" once because I visited a customer who had made a pear tart especially for me! So I could hardly refuse.

I'm really having a hard time avoiding the hidden ones though. Saved a fortune on my groceries this week, I only hope we actually have enough food to eat!

I've found a recipe for my bread machine that uses honey instead of sugar, but when I get round to it I'm intending to try the NT sourdough...

Good luck!!


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks, Newmainer. So far so good today.


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Can I still join? I know I'm a bit late here, but I've been lurking and wanting/trying to give up sugar for months (years?) now. I got inspired here and decided to start with just kicking refined sugar - thanks for this thread - you guys have inspired me!

I made it 5 days easily, but then caved and am back on ice cream now.







: That is one of my greatest vices - the candy, I can live without, oh, except for dark chocolate, which I don't plan to quit because I can control my habit.

So, here are my main problems:
1) I need to get off ice cream. I made my own a few weeks ago with maple syrup (I have an ice cream maker), but I don't know if I can control any sort of ice cream habit, natural sweeteners or refined ones. What can I substitute?

2) I am a bake-a-holic. Yes, I've been baking with blackstrap molasses and Rapadura, but do I really need to bake something every day? Cookies, brownies, you name it. It's got to stop!

So, I'm here for help and support, if I'm not too late to join!


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

MamaE, it sounds like you have a serious habit to kick! I don't think it's ever too late. I was really horrified when I decided to give up and I realised just how much sugar I was eating, in everything.

It feels like a whole life-change because you really have to think about everything you ever buy, and for me it's habits like going out for a coffee or a drink, or anything. I don't really enjoy coffee or tea that much without sugar, and if I can't eat a cake with it, what's the point in paying good money to sit somewhere and not enjoy a coffee? Also, dh and I had a child free day on Saturday and went to a bar after a film. I was driving so I didn't have any alcohol and in the past I would have had a coke, but sitting there drinking water just didn't have the same appeal!

I'm working up to taking the kids off sugar now, but they're not keen! For the moment I've stopped buying breakfast cereals except the "healthiest" which do have sugar in them but which hopefully they will ultimately miss less. I bought fruit instead of cookies and they were pretty happy to eat that in the middle of the day instead.

Dh thought he was being nice when he bought a giant pack of M&Ms for me last week, but it is sitting in the kitchen tormenting me. I think I have to get rid of it. It's the only thing that's really made me feel like giving in. Nearly 2 weeks now and I'm convinced it's important to give it up completely and get it out of your system so that you need it less.

keep it up.


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

I'd love to join ya all too.
I started cutting out sugar last year when I was ttc. I did pretty well, my main downfall was coke. Then when I got pregnant, I craved sugar so much. Well I caved. Now I am starting again. I don't buy soda no more. Just trying to drink water and some occasional 100% juice. My dd is also been sugar free most of her life. She had a cookie once though, didn't care for it too much. My biggest obstical now is baked goods. I love baked goods. Been trying to cook some sugar free things but they just don't come out good. So if anyone has any good recipes or books that have recipes in them, can you please share


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

I really feel that when I get the right fats in my diet, my cravings really wane. Get some flaxseed oil and put it in your smoothies. When really craving sugar, I make a smoothie with a banana, strawberries, cranberry juice, flax oil and almond milk (get the no sugar added almond milk). Yum!

But who am I to talk.... I had oatmeal cookies (with maple syrup) yesterday. But at least I passed up the sugar laden birthday cake at my sister's this weekend. lol. It actually looked gross to me.


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

i feel like i've turned a corner a little bit. I was scouring the grocery store looking for a sugar free treat of some kind and almost got a Rice Dream bar, but there are still sweeteners in it- rice syrup, etc...I thought to myself, this is just a different demon. So, i didn't get it. yesterday I made some cookies from one of the sugar-free books I got from Amazon (it was $.60!!) and they are only sweetened with mashed banana. I substituted wheat for white flour and used organic cocoa powder (non sweetened, of course) instead of carob. They turned out pretty good. Perfect for when i feel munchy and want something sweet, but they aren't too sweet. I realized that part of sugar-free baking is getting my palate to be satisfied with lightly sweet and not the overwhelming sugar taste I was used to.

MamaE- if you go back a page or so, I think I mentioned something about fruit sweeetedn baking books that are out there. the one i got is called _Sweet and Sugar Free_ and its pretty good. There are a lot on amazon, and they're pretty cheap.


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

Trying and failing!! I've wanted to be sugar free and raise my son that way, but it is impossible with a husband who brings home candy, doughnuts, and sugary snacks all the time. I have amazing self control in the store, but absolutely no self control when it is in the house. And then try to not give it to your kids when you are eating it! Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha!!! The only way it would ever work is if I moved out of the house and lived on my own. Good luck to the rest of you!!


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

heldt123, I know what you mean about dh. I'm gradually persuading mine to only eat sweet things in the office, or in the evening after the children are in bed - he has his own dark chocolate which the rest of us don't really like which he can have at home. The rest he can have in work time. He doesn't need to have stuff at home, and that way I can do what I want with everyone else's diet.

Except that of course my oldest is now 6 and they have their own opinions and ideas on the subject and I wish I'd done it when they were younger! My dd is 15 months and she will eat what I give her. Even my ds who is 4 is quite adaptable to what I give him, but my 6 year old remembers too much!

Still, it has made a huge difference, just in 2 weeks, that I am not eating so much sugar and I am finding it so much easier to say no to them, so while they are not sugar-free, they are already eating much less junk.

My next step is to try some sugar-free baking. I'm really finding that if I eat well (good meals) then I don't miss the sugar, but if I get hungry in between because I didn't eat a proper meal then I really start to crave. There's a good banana bread recipe in the NT cookbook which I'm looking forward to trying. I figure if I have some sugar-free but sweet snacks the boys will be easier to "wean". That's the theory anyway!

I guess I feel like an alcoholic because I know that if I give in at all then I won't be able to stop myself anymore. I can't just say "one bag of M&Ms" because if I eat them then I will be off the wagon and that will be that. So I'm holding out.....


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

I'm still here. Day 1 again for me.







:

I know I can do it though. I've made so many baby steps over the past year that I think this is it for me. Trans fats are gone, refined grains and flours are gone, I know I can kick refined sugar and cut back on all sweets, natural or not.

DH has agreed that we are done with ice cream. If I want it, I'll be making it at home and using maple syrup or honey - this will be a treat, once a month?

I still have some Rapadura brownies hanging around - I ate one today and decided I can have one a day until they are gone and then, there is a moratorium on goodie baking at my house. I am going to take up bread-baking for a while and see if that fills the gap. I just find baking to be so therapeutic - I can't give it up altogether. I've got sourdough starter brewing and it'll be ready for bread next week. (NT) I'm excited.

A yummy dessert I had tonight - frozen organic cherries and blackberries topped with plain yogurt









Just curious if anyone else has kicked a baking habit - any tips?

And, one more question, anyone read or reading Sugar Blues? I am almost finished and it's scaring the heck out of me. I definitely need scare tactics to help me finish kicking my habit! When I get some time, I need to do a search for scary links on sugar. Here's one I found at MDC a while back:

http://seasilver.threadnet.com/Preventorium/sugar.htm

Darn, I can't open it right now. Hopefully it'll work for some of you. If not, I'll double check it later.


----------



## kimmysue2 (Feb 26, 2003)

Okay I am back been reading the responses but no time to post (I should be doing my homework right now)

Any way I was bad on my birthday (14th) but hey it was the Cheesecake Factory you can't go there (unless you hate cheesecake) and not get any. BUT I was good in the sense that we all shared one piece of cheesecake.

My Dear sweet husband got some store cookies and a couple other sugar items but I made him take them to work, well the pop tarts are still here but I HATE those so they are safe.

Bananas which I am not fond of seem to be sometime I like.

I do treat myself to ONE Mt Dew on the weekend and that really helps me to not cheap with any other sugar.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mandib50*
i'm just wondering how you make it affordable to bake with raw honey, pure maple syrup and stevia. i love to bake but the cost of at least the stevia and maple syrup is a deterrent for me. i don't even know if i can find raw honey around here.

You don't use nearly as much as you would white sugar.
Honey is very expensive either way, so I don't use it much. Fruit purees you can make yourself and that ends up being very cheap.

My hub bought a package of 100 packets of stevia for around $8 and ALL I use it for is baking and coffee. If a recipe calls for sugar, I go here (http://www.cookingwithstevia.com/ste...ion_chart.html) for the conversion and then use half the amount called for. Often even less then that. Any more and it tastes WAY too sweet. Stevia is much sweeter then sugar.
That one box of 100 packets has lasted us about 3 months so far, and all we spent was $8.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

PS. Those of you looking for an ice cream alternative. Try RICE DREAM! :-D

Rice dream smoothies are the best, too!


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Just checking in. I'm sailing through Day 4 - I think I'm going to make it this time. I feel great, better than I have felt since the last time I kicked sugar. Hmm, hope it lasts this time! One good omen, I've resisted the Haagen Dazs ice cream DH brought home 2 nights ago (after our agreement to give up ice cream







). I never turn down ice cream, so I'm getting ready to say that Sugar Blues changed my life, but I'd like this to last for a month first. The longest I've ever been refined sugar free is 2 weeks. I've got a ways to go!


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

I've been trying to stay sugar-free, or at least very low sugar, for about 7 years now.
It all started when I began having some extreme yeast issues (food sensativities, chemical reactions, numerous health issues, etc).
I first went on the yeast-free diet, which is very low carb/low sugar. I lost unwanted weight, got energy back, and felt better than ever... all my mysterious symptoms went away...
So after some modifications and research, I have remained on a very low sugar/low carb diet.
I do make allowances for some fruit, and do have a bit of grain every once in a while. I save sweet treats, bread, pasta, etc for "special" occassions.

I find that eating enough fat and taking B vitamins really helps w/ sweet cravings.

I also try and get creative w/ meals. Such as tonights dinner:

saute cut-up chicken breast in olive oil and garlic
add thin slices of red and yellow bell pepper and spinach leaves
after a couple minutes, add artichoke hearts, sundried tomatoes, and a bit of rosemary
sprinkle in balsamic vineger and crushed red pepper
saute for another 2-3 minutes
add sea salt to taste, top w/ blue cheese crumbles,
garnish w/ fresh parsley and greek olives

It's low starch, low sugar, adequate protien, fat, fiber, and nutrients... very satisfying and not boring!

As far as having sweets in the house... I just don't buy them. Well, I do get my kids fruit, dried fruit, and granola bars... and they do have buckwheat pancakes or waffles w/ maple syrup once a week, but otherwise sweets are saved for special treats, like birthdays and holidays.
My dh is a sweet fiend (pepsi, chocolate, snack bars, etc), but we have an agreement that he can eat however he chooses, but cannot bring it in the house!


----------



## brooklyngirl (May 15, 2003)

I've been on a strict elimination diet for fifteen days (no dairy, wheat, eggs, soy,-the list goes on and on) . I'll be on it for 13 more days and then I plan to reintroduce foods one at a time and note effects. I was having health issues and I really felt like I needed to take charge of my own health. It's nice to know I'm not alone.

I have some questions/comments.

Those that were having issues with yeast-are there any books you would suggest?

Rice Dream/Fruit smoothies are so yum and they don't make me feel sick.

I find that since my diet has been so limited I've been really aware of the taste of what I'm putting in my mouth. Foods I may have otherwise covered with dressing or something else.

I do miss baking but I am hoping that I can make changes in my recipes (or find new ones) so that I can do that again.

Isn't it amazing how many things have some forms of sugar in them? My European friends always commented on how sweetened everything is here and I never really understood their meaning until I went shopping for this diet.


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

I'm still hanging on. I threw the M&M's out - opened the pack and tipped them in the garbage cos I just didn't trust myself!

I got sick over the weekend - stomach flu and I didn't feel there was anything I would ever want to eat again without sugar. I'm coping with the "sweet things" but I0m finding it hard to adjust out the things with the hidden sugars. It's such a whole lifestyle change. Not just for sugar. I've had to make some compromises and for the moment I'm igniring the fact that most of the bread I buy has sugar in it. I don't want to go back to sugar just because I need bread!

I'm still doing babysteps with the children. We used to get soda as a treat on weekends. Now I've decided that fruit juice can be that treat instead. Also fruit is starting to take the place of cookies and Î'm still buying really plain breakfast cereal which does have sugar in, but I don't let them add any and they sometimes want to try alternatives since it's so boring.

I like the idea of dh not bringing it in the house. He has a chocolate stash which he is not allowed to eat in front of the kids, but sometimes they se it, or catch him eating it. He's usually cooperative if I say he has to share anything they see him eating!


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

I made the yummiest fruit-juice sweetened brownies last night!! for anyone who is open to alternative sweeteners besides honey or maple syrup, fruit juice concentrate is a great way to go. They are from a cookbook called Mani's Natural Baking (I think... the Mani's is right.) The chef owns a bakery in LA and so he has all kinds of neurotic stars as customers. Anyway- great recipes, and very edible. The chocolate was malt-sweetened chocolate chips. The fruit juice gave it a bit of a tart aftertaste, but i like it. anyway... its been nice to nibble on and I find that since it isnt' straight sugar, i dont' just want to inhale the whole pan. Its easy just to have an inch size square and then walk away. Makes me realize the insane cycle sugar was putting my body through.

Hope everyone is still doing well! congrats on the M&Ms arcenciel!


----------



## brooklyngirl (May 15, 2003)

The brownies sound yum. I'm going to look for that book.

My dh brought home a cake for the football game. The kids and my dh ate almost the whole thing. This was a "special treat" but the kids looked so awful the next day. I guess I'm really sensitive to it since I am sugar free right now.

Do you think it's an all or nothing thing? Do you think it is possible to have just a bit of sugar in your diet?


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

I think that less sugar is better than more sugar, but I know that for personally, I have to have no refined sugar at all. I have tried to quit so many times and then have some just here and there once i stopped craving and it started up all over again. As I mentioned above with the fruit sweetened brownies, i really noticed how my body felt different than when I ate regular brownies. It was the same when I went off caffeined and started drinking decaf. I would always drink coffee on the way to work adn by the time i got to a certain stoplight, I would be totally caffed up. When I quit, i remember sitting at the light going, huh, I used to feel all jittery here and now i don't! I'm finding the same with sugar. I also feel waaaay less tired in the afternoon- only in the am cause dd is getting us up at 5:30 or 5:45







.

I don't know. I think everyone needs to do what they can handle and not get neurotic about. I know there are some people who can eat some treats only on special occasions and moderate be fine- unfortunately, that's not me! But, whatever reduction you're doing is great!


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

I tend to be an all or nothing person, and I am the same as newmainer with regards to sugar. I have quit a few times before, then began adding it in here and there as a special treat. But, a small bowl of ice cream every few nights became a huge bowl every night, and then I added a bowl during DDs naptime if I felt like I was having a bad day (most often, I felt I was







), you get the picture. A little for me isn't possible. It creeps up on me way too fast. If you're a moderate person, go for a treat now and then! I've just learned, the hard way, that I cannot control my sugar habit.

This time around, I think I'm on day 6 (sugar-free) and today, I had no sweets at all. I feel like this is it. After reading Sugar Blues, I am literally scared of the stuff. That's how I quit trans fats and refined flours too, I just had to read enough evil things about them and now they don't appeal to me at all. Hope that will stick with sugar.

Newmainer, I will have to try the fruit-juice brownies. I LOOVE chocolate anything!


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, I just came home from grocery shopping and told dh that I had gotten two Rice Dream "ice cream" sandwiches and 2 mint-carob dipped rice cakes (which we both love, which is amazing b/c he hates carob). This morning I made super yummy fruit sweetened cranberry scones for my knitting/playgroup.
Dh said: you know that substituting all this fruit sweetened stuff isn't all that better than just eating sugar, don't you?
Me: Um, yes it is...









Ok, so probably not. I think I've gone a bit overboard on the alternative sweeteners. I think I just needed to know that sweets are not entirely out of my life, just different. But even the "just different" ones can become habit forming. Though i don't think they are nearly as refined sugars, i dont' think eating them every day is benign either. Luckily its easier to cut back because my body doesn't feel addicted to them. its more of a psychological/emotional addiction. Isn't it crazy how we can be so emotionally attached to food? i mean I get it, but its still crazy.

But- here is the brownie recipe:

12 T (1 1/2 sticks) butter
2 cups malt sweetened semisweet chocolate chips
1 c liquid fruit juice concentrate*
1/3 c. maple sugar (i actually omitted this)
3 eggs at room temp.
1 T vanilla extract
1 C unbleached flour
1/2 t fine sea salt
1 c. walnuts, chopped

*to make fruit juice concentrate, heat to a boil on the stove one can of frozen 100% white grape fruit juice concentrate. It must be white, not purple grapes, and be sure to check that it is 100% juice, no added sugars. Boil on stove for approx. 10 min, or the time it takes to reduce to 1 cup. Do this first, as it must be at room temperature to use in recipe.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees, butter and flour a 9x13 inch baking pan.

in medium saucepan, melt the butter over medium heat. Remove from heat nad add the chocolate chips. let stand until the chips are softened, about 3 minutes. Whisk until smooth. Let stand until tepid, about 10 minutes.

Whisk in the fruit juice concentrate and maple sugar. Whisk in the eggs, one at a time, then the vanilla. Add the flour and salt and whisk until smooth. Stir in the walnuts. Spead evenly in the baking pan.

Bake until a toothpick inserted 2 inches from the edgefo the pan comes out clean, about 25 minutes. Do not overbake. Cool completely on a wire rack.

We found that the tangy fruit taste mellows overnight; also they become much more dense and fudgy the next day.

Enjoy!!


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

I can't give up sugar! I won't! You can't make me!









I love it, love it, love it, and it makes me feel good when I eat it!

...and is it safe to assume that since this thread has been awfully quiet during the Valentine month, that others are feeling the same???


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

No rosie, you've got it all wrong!

For me at least. I've been doing so well that I didn't really feel like I had anything to say! I did "slip" last week when I went to a concert with dh and bought a huge coke and pack of maltesers. But I didn't enjoy them and I didn't even finish either of them. Apart from that I had a couple of cookies more than a week ago and quite enjoyed them but didn't notice that much difference.

I'm with the complete abstainers though. It feels like a drug to me and I feel ok with having none. It doesn't really appeal, but to have a little, where will it stop? So I'm looking forward to Easter because I will make an exception there. And then again at Christmas. But that seems reasonable. Weekends are too close together to be a real exception.

I've practically given up on cutting out breakfast cereal for the kids, but at least it's less sugary that I'm buying for them and they've got used to not putting sugar on it too. I've also cut out cookies for them during the week and now only buy them for the weekend (not for me though







)

I really find that as long as I eat enough food at meal times and have bread around to snack on I'm doing fine. I kind of cheat by replacing hot chocolate with hot milk with a spoonful of cocoa and a small spoon of honey. It's not nearly as sweet but it makes me feel like I had something sweet.

I think I'm compensating with a lot of butter and cream!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I am also substituting a lot of dairy. Eeek. One thing at a time I guess.

I haven't cut it out completely yet. My goal is refined sugar. Right now I really only use raw sugar or honey in tea, and half as much as I used to, so that is an improvement.


----------



## brooklyngirl (May 15, 2003)

No Valentine's chocolate fo me.









It is hard. It starts sneaking back up on you.

I did have baked goods with sugar (which I made) and I can see that once you have a bit you will end up craving a bit more.

I have to get better at the sugar free/reduced sugar baking.


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Glad to see someone revived us here. I'm still refined-sugar free after 3+ weeks. I am so proud, I can't even tell you! I've never stuck with it this long! My secrets are moderate amounts of honey, Rapadura, and maple syrup. When you have to make it yourself, it's harder to get a sugar fix, so I find myself skipping sometimes. Honey on whole grain bread is a wonderful cure for those "OMG, I need sugar so bad I am going to die" moments. I don't even like honey much, but it satisfies the sweet tooth very quickly and leaves me not wanting more, unlike refined sugar which always made me keep eating and eating and eating...

The one thing I miss sometimes is ice cream. I have made my own once, with maple syrup and it definitely satisfied me, but I have to really be motivated to make my own ice cream.

For me, the key is the restrictive factor of no refined sugar. It takes away about 99.9% of store-bought options, leaving me free to walk right past every impulse candy purchase, etc. Once store-bought evils are gone, there isn't much left, but I still never feel denied becasue I allow myself unrefined sweeteners with a mineral content (the ones I mentioned above). I never feel cheated because I never say no to healthy sweeteners. What am I really missing? The nutrient-depleting highs and lows of nearly narcotic and highly addictive refined, bleached chemical laden sugar? Yuck - at least that's where I'm at today. Check with me next week or next month...


----------



## sugarmoon (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm with Rosie







:

I've been terrible. But, I think I'm ready to try again









newmainer, I'm the same way with the alternative sweeteners -- I found a really yummy recipe for apple cake sweetened with honey and apple juice concentrate. So I made it, and then I ate it....









So yeah, I need to just not bake







. At least not for a while, I think.

I did this for a month this summer, i can do it again, right?


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

Congrats to those of you who have stuck with it. You are strong women!


----------



## MangoMamma (May 14, 2002)

I can't do it. I want to do it. But I just can't seem to do it. My weakness is baking. I love to bake and then I eat the whole darn thing.







:


----------



## kimmysue2 (Feb 26, 2003)

I was bad last week and ate peanut butter ice cream. Boy did it send me back to the beginning. I swear when I ate sugar it makes me want to eat eat eat. It leaves me feeling hungry and never full.

So what does my husband get me a hugh box of chololate truffles. Wonder if I can get rid of them on of freecycle?


----------



## brooklyngirl (May 15, 2003)

I love baking too!!!!
I missed it so much when I was eliminating. I won't eat the whole thing at one sitting but I will have it for three meals a day until it's gone. Isn't that the same thing?







:

Chocolate truffles would be big trouble. Although I find that chocolate makes me sick it probably wouldn't stop me from eating it if they were in the house. Luckily, I got flowers.


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi all









I'm glad I found this thread, I've been refined sugar-free for a month now, although I did sneak a piece of candy on V-day.

My question - have any of you all used stevia for baking instead of sugar? I've been trying this recently and it's worked pretty well


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

i'm doing terrible myself. first 3 weeks were pretty good, then i started the baking again. i need to make a new commitment. sigh. i think part of the problem is that there is so much going on in my life right now it is difficult for me to replace the eating a yummy baked good with something else.
arg!!!!








mandi


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

I have to say that I'm not a baker (I admire those of you that are organised enough to do it regularly!) so I haven't had trouble giving it up! But in fact lately I've been thinking of doing some baking with natural sugars so my kids will have something to replace store bought cookies with.

So I'm wondering what the trouble is with it? Is it that you can't limit the amount of sweet things you eat? - because I too dont want to just replace refined sugars with natural sugars, but if you don't eat as many is that ok?....

Hi, EyesOfTheWorld. You just use your regular recipes and replace sugar with stevia? - I know the quantities are different...

Also, I've been replacing our daily hot chocolate with hot milk, cocoa and honey but it's expensive on the honey to do that every day! Has anyone got any alternative ideas for a nice drink? Doesn't have to be hot though that's good too...


----------



## Millie Ivy (Dec 8, 2001)

I haven't actually read the whole thread, but may I join in? Pretty please? With SUGAR on top? Ooops, I mean, STEVIA on top? Tee Hee

I am not totally sugar free, but nearly. And I don't eat refined sugar, flour, hardly any refined anything, about 90% of the time. I notice the difference in my skin, weight, digestion, mood, need I go on?

I make hot cocoa with cocoa, milk and stevia... yum! My kids love it. Another good cheap one for the warmer months is lemonade with stevia. Stevia has a strong taste that takes some getting used to but it goes sooo well with lemon. Very good together!

Oh, and stevia is way more potent than sugar so you have to reduce reduce reduce. I have never replaced it totally in a recipe that relies on the sugar for volume, tho I have reduced the sugar (used rapadura) and replaced, say, half with stevia.

I hope to check in regularly to keep me on track!


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

Another trying-to-be-sugar-free mama here.









I also tend to be an all or nothing person, though if I put myself on a very strict schedule that works, as well. That's the route I'm going right now - no sweets during the week (and no breads, chips, etc. either, as they lead me down the addiction path)... low fruit (like one smoothie a day), mostly veggies and protein. I started out with a few weeks of no sugar, whatsoever. Now, Friday is my day to indulge. What I'm finding is that by the time I get to Friday, I don't have much of a taste for sugar at all. I can eat maybe 1/8 as much of whatever it is as I used to be able to, and still wake up the next morning totally hung over from it. It's amazing what it does to the body!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

Thank you for bringing this back!! Perhaps we should make it a monthly thread to keep it timely?

Well... 3 weeks ago my mom and I did a short nutrition class taught by one of my chiropractors (husband/wife team). She recommended an elimination diet, which i tried and made for almost a week. Fell off the wagon in a big way on V-day







. But I realized it was a bit too much for me at once. Not only did it cut out sugars, but also all wheat/gluten, dairy and stuff like garlic and vinegar and things that i use to cook/season with. So, i'm backing off that and continuing my no-sugar (except occasional molasses or brown rice syrup- but very minimal), and then waaaaay decreasing also the dairy and refined flour products (though I sneak a Midel graham cracker or three from my dd







)- but not all the little stuff that goes into eliminating. I have to get this down first, then go strict if need be.

I have noticed a difference. Even in the week, I noticed how much I was relying on starches- breads, etc... even w/o sugar. Because really, all those starches and refined carbs turn to sugar in the body anyway. So, I'm learning to "snack" on salad and today I made sushi!! So yummy- with brown rice and left over salmon, shaved carrots and steamed greens. Super yum and filling. I think I might start a food diary too.. i've never done that before and I think it could be enlightening.

Rock on, mamas. No (or highly reduced







)sugar does the body good!!


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bella Babe*
I make hot cocoa with cocoa, milk and stevia... yum! My kids love it. Another good cheap one for the warmer months is lemonade with stevia. Stevia has a strong taste that takes some getting used to but it goes sooo well with lemon. Very good together!

Oh, stevia in hot chocolate?! I never thought to try it. Now I can have my favorite treat back! Thank you, thank you


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arcenciel*
Hi, EyesOfTheWorld. You just use your regular recipes and replace sugar with stevia? - I know the quantities are different...

Yep







I doesn't work as well with everything though, it's touch & go. I recently made pumpkin pie with stevia - not so good. I love whole grain pancakes with stevia though! Another poster recommended stevia with lemon, that sounds really yummy.

And one day, in the middle of a chocolate craving, I melted a baker's chocolate bar with stevia and it was actually pretty good!


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld (Apr 20, 2004)

I meant to add this link Stevia Conversion Chart


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

I like the idea of a monthly thread. It makes the whole thing seem long term and not just a fad!

newmainer, you are so right about the refined flours! I'm trying desperately not to just replace my sugar cravings with refined flour cravings! But perhaps I'll just have to give it up to see how much it really is a part of my life. We've been eating a lot of wholegrains forever, but the pasta would be hard....

I suppose the thing about snacking is that I have to make sure there are lots of good things in the house (nice cheese, yoghurt, fruit, etc) or I get hungry. To be honest I'm not really that organised and I'm finding it hard. I'm still nursing my dd and although she's 16 months she's nursing a lot. I've lost a lot of weight since I gave up sugar and it really is hard to keep myself going. Before I always used to just have a sandwich at lunch, but now I don't want to - especially since most of my sandwich additions have sugar in them so I'm down to plain cheese... I'm hoping to make some of my own chutneys and things in the summer.

I'm not eating too much fruit since I'm only doing what's in season, and here that's basically apples.... I'm not giving up dairy, but plain yoghurt really isn't that appealing, and there's only so much milk a mom can drink...

I guess I need to sit down and plan a bit better!


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

I too like the idea of a monthly thread.









I find it really interesting that lots of mamas "sneak" sugary treats from their kids. Well, actually it's not the sneaking that's so remarkable, it's the fact that we find it OK to give our kids stuff with sugar, but we feel that we need to abstain from it ourselves.

I really want to make sure my DS doesn't eat more sugar than I do or he will be heading down the same road I'm on (sugar addiction!). Since he's only 9 mos. it isn't a problem yet but as he eats more table foods I'm sure it will become a challenge.


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

Rosie, I'm not sure I agree with what you say about it being ok to give the kids sugar. When mine were little, I didn't give them any sugar for the first year. Then they got a little, gradually creeping into our way of life. I used to eat it when they were asleep or out of the room or something. But then it just gradually became part of our way of life. I put limits like "no chocolate or candy during the week" but that still leaves room for an awful lot of sugar.

Now my eldest is 6 and #2 is nearly 5 and I can't just stop it suddenly. But since I stopped, I find it easier to limit them more. I have basically cut out sugar for them totally during the week (except breakfast cereal where I now buy the boring ones) and on weekends I have cut down too. No more sodas - they get fruit juice as their weekend treat! I also buy cookies only for the weekend. With me not eating it it's easier to say no.








Well done to you for just keeping it out from the start. It's much easier that way! I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

I love the idea of a monthly thread - count me in. Today was my one month refined sugar free anniversary! Hooray - I can't believe I've made it this far. Thanks for all the support you guys! It finally feels like a lifestyle change - the only way to go for me.

My goal for the next month is to cut way back on natural sugars. I have recently started thinking I am hypoglycemic. The hypoglycemic diet is no sweeteners (even natural ones, though I think they allow some stevia), no refined carbs, and not even much fruit. I've struggled with yeast a bit in the past, so this should keep that from coming back too.

I agree with others about having good snacks in the house. Newmainer, I am going to try sushi with brown rice - did you use rice vinegar with the rice? Sounds yummy!

Dragonfly, I love the idea of cutting out sweeteners during the week. I think this would also help me get to the weekend without much of a taste for it, but at least feeling like I could have it if I wanted it.

Can we share snack ideas? I'm getting a litte bored with mine. I do nuts, pumpkin seeds, cheese, fruit, plain yogurt (sometimes w/ fruit), kefir, carrots. Boring, I know, and heavy on the dairy - yikes! Eventually I would like to cut out cheese, but I can't do that now. I also need to be eating more veggies for snacks. Sigh... So, what does everyone else do for snacks?

I'm so glad to hear others' success stories - it keeps me going!


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaE*
Dragonfly, I love the idea of cutting out sweeteners during the week. I think this would also help me get to the weekend without much of a taste for it, but at least feeling like I could have it if I wanted it.

It does make it a lot easier. I have a lot of deeply ingrained issues with food and control and this seems to help me exercise just the right amount of control without feeling like I'm depriving myself (which makes me feel like I'm being controlled). :LOL


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragonfly*
It does make it a lot easier. I have a lot of deeply ingrained issues with food and control and this seems to help me exercise just the right amount of control without feeling like I'm depriving myself (which makes me feel like I'm being controlled). :LOL


Ditto. I was overweight from toddlerhood until my early 20s, so food and weight are hot buttons for me. Lots of issues... Now that I am a healthy weight, I just want to stay that way and sugar is the one thing that creeps up on me faster than I can bat an eye.


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

arenciel- do you eat meat? you could always have some baked/broiled chicken breast cut up as a snack. my chiro says that basically at least 2 meals per day should be 30% protein, then 70% vegetables- ideally 1/2 raw and the other 1/2 lightly steamed. We pretty much do this for dinners. For lunch and snacks i have started to make grain salads with veggies- quinoa with beets, kale, and shredded carrots seasoned with flax seed oil, balsalmic vinegar, salt and pepper. then today i added some kidney beans. I figure I can eat that all day.
I also bought celery today to eat with almond butter (we go through tons of that); I also eat it on apples and rice cakes.

I mentioned to my chiro as well that i was nursing and basially needed to graze all day and veggies just didn't make me feel full. she said that for awhile it wont' b/c the body it used to the immediate fullness and sugar of the starches, but as I am weaned off of starchy snacks my body will get used to a slower burning fuel in the proteins and whole grains.

MamaE, i followed the sushi recipe in Laurel's Kitchen, if you have that. It calls for melting 1 T of honey in 3-4 T of rice vinegar, which I did. I figure 1 T is not a huge deal.

So.. shall we keep this thread for another week and then start one for March?


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

thanks newmainer, I like the idea of chicken as a snack! I think I also do better on days when I have really interesting leftovers for lunch.

i haven't had it for a while but carrots or other chopped veg dipped in salsa or plain yoghurt is a pretty good snack. Sometimes with the kids I make a plain apple tart - just pastry with apples chopped up and spread round the top and a little cinnamon.


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Hi everybody! Just poppin' back in here today to get some support. We have my brother's birthday party today and its got me a bit stressed. I know there will be a birthday cake, which I am able to avoid but I know ds (2.5) will want some. The last birthday party I made a carrot cake and brought along... well 1) it didn't turn out and tasted like crap (my baking powder was bad!) and 2) I don't have the energy today to make another cake. I just made a veggie tray to take. And I though we would run to the store to get some Rice Dream (we're dairy free around here) so he can eat that instead of the ice cream. But I know there is going to be SO much other junk.

My ds is a big eater too. I can feed him here, get the fresh food in front of him at the party. But he will still find room for all the junk.

What do you do in these situations? It bothers me that a birthday party has to be so stressful to me.


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Mommy&Will, how did the party go for you yesterday? I don't have any tips myself - DD is still young enough (22 mos) that she doesn't know what junk is, but I know our day is coming.

I'll need some tips myself soon because we are going on vacation in 2 weeks and I know without my healthy kitchen and with oodles of temptations, I am headed for a crash. Should I just forget the diet while on vacation? Try to do it most of the time but allow myself some indulgences? Any ideas?

Newmainer, thanks for the sushi recipe. I got my supplies yesterday and I'm going to try to make some this week.

Count me in for the March thread!

I just found another great snack - fresh coconut meat. Keep it peeled in baggies in the fridge and you're in business. It's pretty satisfying too because it's loaded with healthy fat.


----------



## brooklyngirl (May 15, 2003)

Snacks: I do cashew butter, fruit, cashews, salsa, left overs (I love having cooked chicken in the fridge.)

I think I've had an easier time because I've been getting physically ill from processed foods so I am really hesistant about eating with too many ingredients or those I haven't challenged.

I've been making stuff from the Sugar Free Toddler book which I previously hated but am now enjoying since my palette has changed.

I have yet to try the stevia. I need to get on that.

It has been months since I'v had a donut and believe me this is hard in the land of a Dunkin' Donuts.


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

MamaE - I like the coconut meat idea. DS would love that too.

Thanks for asking about the birthday party.... it didn't go great, but we survived and had no sugar meltdown from ds. The first think he ate when we walked in the door was a chocolate covered pretzel.







He didn't want to eat the dinner (chicken chili) or touch his veggies. But he ate the cornbread muffin. Next thing I see him with is a chocolate chip cookie.














Then Na-na is giving him some CHEESE!





















I should have brought the rice cheese and didn't.

So after all that.... when the cake comes out, I gave the kids some Juice Popsicles - No Sugar Added stuff. So he enjoyed that and didn't ask for cake, which actually was CHEESECAKE with sugar laden "cherries" on top of it.







:

So, even though to some people this sounds horrid, we survived. And we are back to eating healthier today.


----------



## Millie Ivy (Dec 8, 2001)

Hey, when challenges stop coming our way, that's is when I will think something is wrong! Splurge days, and getting back on track is a vrey integral part of life, sounds like you did great!

I think I am going to get a tub of plain yogurt instead of my lovely organic stoneyfields farms fruit yogurt. I love it, and it isn't that badly laced with sugar, but I eat yogurt every day, and that is one of the few places I still get sugar. (even if it is "naturally milled organic sugar" ) I will go back to plain organic lowfat or nonfat yogurt with stevia, or very occasionally, honey.

Anyone ever try Fage yogurt from Greece? I have only ever had it from whole foods, but it is so good!


----------



## RaRa7 (Feb 29, 2004)

Oh I hope you all will continue this thread-I know it's been a few weeks,
I've just deided we need to go sugar free for 2 reasons:
1. I am addicted
2. I think the amt of sugar I eat is affecting ds teeth (my bm must be pure sugar!). He has carries and they are getting worse









I am at a loss as to what to eat--especially lunches.
Any ideas?
Also alot of you said you eat eggs and veggies for breakfast--is it ok to eat eggs everyday???


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Aris mommy, I hope we keep it going too. I didn't want to start the March thread because I leave for vacation in 3 days and I didn't want to leave everyone hanging. Someone please start the March thread, though! I'll need it when I get back from vacation.

I'm addicted too.







: I had been doing so well, and then last night, I dug into some chocolate chip cookies a friend had made and i had hid in the freezer. Now, today, I've eaten french toast smothered in maple syrup and a cup of hot carob drink. It could have been worse, I was dying to go to the store for ice cream and chocolate bars, but that would have been really cheating... As it is, I'm doing bad enough.

As for the eggs for breakfast, I do eat that just about every day, and I also wonder if that's OK. I thought eggs had been cleared re: causing high cholesterol, but still, every day? Maybe someone can help us out with that!

Someone start the Sugar Free Mamas March thread already! (If I don't see it up by tonight, I'll go ahead, I guess...)


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

Just as well I checked before starting a new thread









http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=258102


----------

